# Delay when changing channels or FF RV Pause.



## KDPearson (Dec 14, 2019)

Thursday night I go to bed and Tivo Edge Series 7 for Cable is acting normally. All day Friday and today there has been a black screen delay of 1-4 seconds (seems forever) whenever I change the channel; hit fast forward, hit reverse, hit play or hit pause.

Moving around the guide and menus seems fine.

Anyone else experiencing these issues?
Is there a menu (perhaps system information) that would tell me what the response time for button clicks would be?

I have software version 21.10.1.v6-USM-12-D6F

I've made sure that my TV, AV Receiver and TIVO firmware are up to date.
I've given it a little time to clear, no improvement in 36 hours.
I've read through System Information and to my layman's eye everything seem good.
I've rebooted the Edge several times.
I've rebooted my router and modem.
I can surf internet and the rest of my network seems fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KDPearson (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm not sure if it is good form to reply to your own post, but...I solved the problem. I turned High Dynamic Range off. Problem went away. I had seen that someone with a different model was having a similar problem and was advised to adjust Video Resolution settings. I tried that and it didn't help me. But while I was there I changed HDR setting and fixed.


----------

